# Powermatic 209HH



## Bertha

It's a beast. I've had it on my dream list for years. It's an expensive 900 pounds but worth every penny, I suspect. Congratulations!


----------



## Ken90712

That is a real beauty! Congrats on having a great wife as well! There are a bunch of us on here that have great wifes that support our hobby! Thats a good thing!

Congrats on the monster!


----------



## b2rtch

I am one of the lucky one also , my wife not only supports my hobby but very often buy me tools. 
It just cannot get any better.
As for the planer, I am just jealous.
How tall a board can you plane in it? 20" 
See I do not understand the advantage to have a planer x" wide if you cannot put the board on edge to plane it.
Have fun with it.


----------



## Chipy

Nice!!!!!! I will fill my shop with Powermatic if I win the lottery! My wife is also supportive, but only Grizzly supportive.


----------



## 280305

Todd: Congratulations on a great purchase.

Chipy: "but only Grizzly supportive". I love that line


----------



## LepelstatCrafts

I loved using this one a while ago. Wish I still had access to it. Ah well. Great buy there!


----------



## KMP

Great choice Todd. If it weren't for our supportive wives, we'd all be looking for place to live!

I got the 15" with the helical head and love every time I have to use it. Go gold!


----------



## NormG

I am just jealous, to say the least. But I am happy with what I have


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Zach117

You son of a… (jealous)


----------



## DonJ

I'm looking at the same one. My wife said that if I would let her get a little puppy, I could get the planer. I've decided to let her get the little puppy; go figure!!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

This is to supports a hobby? Even Norm A. doesn't have one of these ;-)


----------



## Hanman

This thing is awesome. If I ever win the lottery this is one of the first toys I would buy. Congrats, you just made a lot of guys here jealous!


----------



## Carpintonto

Hi Todd. I own these monster too!. All I have to say is that I didn't have to wait to get the lottery to buy it…I think that when I bought it I got the lottery instead!. Quiet, accurate, powerful, and impressive finishing jobs.

Congrats!!,

PS: Have you tried the 8"Powermatic parallelogram helical cutter head jointer!?.


----------



## BerBer5985

Damn, my wife complains if I spend time in the shop. I'm either in there too long, too often, too early, too late. Can't win! She "tolerates" my hobby more than supports, but at least she stays married to me….so far  HAHA!


----------



## calvin13

Just bought one today off craigslist he live within 3miles of me . Good deal Can I put 2X4 on bed tightened to the head to lift on trailer . This is how we lifted my delta 15?


----------

